# Fundraisers



## TallAdam85 (May 16, 2008)

I just started up my tournament team. Since the price of gas is starting to get out of hand I am trying to find fundraisers so the tournament team can have there entry fee paid just have to pay for gas to get to the event.

Any ideas?

Thanks 
Adam


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2008)

Candy Bars or Little Ceasars Pizza Kits.  They both work well!


----------



## terryl965 (May 16, 2008)

Go to ESPN the magazine and register for every one you sell you make 12.00 not to bad.


----------



## goodwrench_mc (Jul 25, 2008)

Car Washes - Kids have a great time - Instructors/Parents supervise.
Have coffee and bake sale under a canopy - they spend more money while they wait for the car to be washed.

We raised enough to get 15 members of our Demo team, with chaperones, to Florida for a week to perform at Disney and Universal Studios.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jul 30, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Candy Bars or Little Ceasars Pizza Kits. They both work well!


Local restraunts may have fund raising options as well.  Food's always good because everyone needs to eat!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is something some local groups (* not to name names *) have started doing recently in our area.

The go through a subdivision and leave a note telling people they will be back the next weekend (* dated *) and they will be collecting empty pop/beer cans. 

A local Animal Rescue has a sign up donate your cans here for animal rescue programs. 

It might work it might not. I know if I do not drink much that requires a deposit but I give those I do have.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 30, 2008)

There is another option for a fund raiser.

The assumption is that you have students not on the team. If you hold a seminar, have a local guest come in to teach a seminar with the proceeds from the seminar to go to the team. This could generate interest for your students and also get people from off the street to stop by. If the seminar is the same art as you teach it could be used for instruction that they all would like to see. If it is in an art they do not study then it is just for fun and the training or topic being covered. 

Good Luck


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 31, 2008)

Find sponsors. You might have to advertise on your uniform, or in a banner or something, but that's a good way to get a decent amount of money. Sell the idea of the school to some marketing person... I'm sure there's a business out there that can give some cash. Why not your current equipment dealer?

Partner with a "cause" and hold a benefit dinner. Use sponsors to pay for the event, and take donations at the event... Or even sell admittance to this event through ticket sales in conjunction with the donations. Invite rich people that have lots of disposable cash. You students can also do an exhibition.

I don't know what you do for conditioning, but a local bike shop did a 250-mile ride and people pledged X amount of money per mile completed without stopping. Something like this can be applied to an MA school.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 31, 2008)

My Sifu and I went to Sam's Club and bought a bunch of candy bars to have the kids sell. We had to make a second trip as the first 30 boxes were sold within three days.
Candy sales worked.
We had a carwash, 3 hours, $210, not too shabby, either.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe do a demo with a small spectator fee which will be used to fund the teamj. People may also make addional contributions beyond the spectator fee. AS others have said, you can sell various items.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 31, 2008)

Our Wal-Mart lets us set up a canopy and sell whatever.

Last year, we sold candy, baked goods, some oriental items likes fans and incense.  We let kids break a small board for $1.  We had a few people in their doboks doing forms and kicks which attracted some attention.

The things that were most profitable were the incense and board-breaking.


----------



## Laurentkd (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the Sam's Candy Bars are a great thing to sell- a dollar a piece is easy.
Another thing I did (back in the mid-90's) was stand at a busy intersection in uniform holding up signs that say "send us to XX" (the junior olympics, or state tournament or whatever).  Back then we made about $40 per hour per person- it was great! We even had police officers voluntarily park near us to make sure no one bothered us.  I know money is tight for everyone now, but baseball teams around here still do it all the time and it always looks like people are handing them money. 
As long as you don't mind the shameless begging you could do well!  Back when I was a kid that was the only way my family made it to the AAU Jr. Olympics.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 8, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> I think the Sam's Candy Bars are a great thing to sell- a dollar a piece is easy.
> Another thing I did (back in the mid-90's) was stand at a busy intersection in uniform holding up signs that say "send us to XX" (the junior olympics, or state tournament or whatever). Back then we made about $40 per hour per person- it was great! We even had police officers voluntarily park near us to make sure no one bothered us. I know money is tight for everyone now, but baseball teams around here still do it all the time and it always looks like people are handing them money.
> As long as you don't mind the shameless begging you could do well! Back when I was a kid that was the only way my family made it to the AAU Jr. Olympics.


 

So true Laurentkd, sometime we must do whatever to make it happen.


----------

